# Why a SigOp?



## scottyeH? (31 May 2005)

Hi, Well let me start off.. I'm a 17yr old male from Edmonton Alberta, and very interested in joining the military. I've always been an outdoors man, hiking, mountain climbing also computers.. which brings me to my next point.

I'm looking for a full-time position in the REG Force, that would be outside, physical, and great for advancement.

My 3 choices so far that I have got are:
-Infantry Solider
-Sig Op
-Combat Engineer

I'm heading to a recruiter tommorrow, and before I do so, I would like some personal opinions on being a Sig Op.(I've heard depends what recruiter you get, they might tend to lean to another position) I've done some research on these forums but don't really answer these questions.

Do you still undergo SQ?

What job's are available after, your military life? (that's my biggest fear, It's my dream to be an Infantry Solider, but the jobs after...i don't really want to be a security guard..)?

What are chances for advancement?

How much combat training, and also combat field time would you expect to see?

Those are just some general questions, I had to ask.

Thanks a lot.

Scott.


----------



## RossF (31 May 2005)

I'm in the process of waiting for my med file to come back from Borden, I'm going into become a reserve SigOp.

I'll just throw out a couple points. SigOps are employed in the field. They DO go through SQ. A large part of the SQ is dealing with C-9 (light machine gun) training, other further weapons training, recce training, etc. The primary objective for a SigOp on in the field is to relay information to and from units and the headquater. They are however responsible for being combat ready if required to do that type of work when it comes to overseas deployment. I've heard that there are a lot of opportunites for SigOps (better shot at going overseas on tours, etc.). SigOps' training can easily be applicable to civilian work as well...computer analysts, bla bla bla, a lot of technical jobs, I've heard it's good that way. Personally.... I was in the same situation you are. I was all about infantry for the longest time. I went to an open house for a comms squadron, and liked what I saw. The aspect of using your hands, being in the field is still there. I'm hoping to get into the Ontario Provincial Police when I'm older, and using my work as a SigOp to help get me there. 

I'm still waiting for my call, I haven't worked as a SigOp yet. I'm going by stuff I've read, etc. 

I'm sure Radop, or Canadian Sig, or other guys on here will have more than enough information to give you, more than I could give you anyways. Just thought I'd give you something to hold you over.

-Ross


----------



## Trinity (31 May 2005)

Sig Ops HIGHLY deployed..............

I heard the JSR deployed 2100 troops in the last 5 years.
Considering that regiment has approx 800 - 900 soldiers... 
you do the math...


----------



## Canadian Sig (1 Jun 2005)

ScottyeH. I am a sig op with 2 Bde in Petawawa. I can tell you that sig-ops in any of the 3 bdes spend lots of time in the field. We do SQ and we do learn and practice patrolling technics ect, we do have guys who carry c-9 machine guns in each of our units and we are a very busy bunch. I was like you and wanted to go combat arms but was steered this way by some friends who were combat arms in Edmonton. We deploy alot on tours overses and we can have some prtty cool jobs while there. I spent Roto 0 in Afghanistan as a rover and dispatch rider so I was out and about in Kabul each and every day. All in all it's a pretty cool trade. Drop me a line if you have any more specific questions.


----------



## scottyeH? (3 Jun 2005)

Just filling out the application now, I was talking to my recruiter yesterday and I guess Sig Ops are in high demand right now! ;D
And hearing great thing's about them not only from you guys and also my recruiter recommended the Signal Op's for me, even before I brought it up!.  I'm definitely putting Signal Operators as my number one choice. Just waiting for my 2nd letter of reference to get back to me and I should be good to go!.

Thanks.

Scott

P.S. Canadian Sig- You should be hearing from my questions down the road if you don't mind 8), once I get more into the process!


----------



## SigPigs (17 Jun 2005)

Sig Op is OK but if you really want to get some great courses and do lots of interesting things, hold out and go tech. Be 227 and you won't regret it. As a sig op you might get a course once every 10 years, but as a tech you can get several courses a year. Not that you will mind you, but you could! You will soon find you have enough field BS after a very short time and long for something more. Techs have a great course load to choose from and a wide area of employment. Sig Op is a weak sister to LCIS tech for sure. Sig op area of responsibility is about 10 degress, a tech is like 180. Look in to it.
Of course ultimately it's your decision.


----------



## luck881 (19 Jun 2005)

That wouldn't have been on a JSR SQ course would it?


----------



## 2 Cdo (19 Jun 2005)

Of course not! :-X


----------



## luck881 (19 Jun 2005)

I had a way better section than you Steve!


----------



## Canadian Sig (19 Jun 2005)

Also I would like to point out that as a Sig-op I have had 1 tour and 4 courses in the last 2 years. Most Sig-ops I know love the "field BS" thats why we are sig-ops. If we liked sitting around drinking coffee and "flashing" kit then we would be techs. That whole 180 degrees crap is why I fix most probs in my rad van myself and am lothe to allow a tech to touch my kit! Every time I let LCIS guys in my truck they seem to make it worse and I lose it for weeks on end. I had an LCIS M/Cpl in my truck the other day and he asked me which radio was the HF radio! If he doesn't know which one it is then how can he "fix" it?


----------



## luck881 (19 Jun 2005)

Hey now, that's not fair.  How's he gonna know where to put the N/S tag if you don't tell him which radio is the HF one?


----------



## Canadian Sig (19 Jun 2005)

Just though he should know something to justify his spec pay  ;D


----------



## Retired RadOp (20 Jun 2005)

ScottyEh - Hi, John A here. I retired 4 years ago, as a WO Rad Op 211. It was one hell of a ride. You will be in all kinds of units and do lots of time with the trees. But hell it was all great. Stay single, do tour after tour and make yourself a load of money. Do not worry about courses, if you want them you will get your share. Keep you nose clean and climb up the ladder. Remember the higher you are after 20-25 years the better your pension will be. I have been on exercise in Germany, Holland, Norway, and met most trees in every Cdn Trg area. Did OKA which was quite a time. 2 CDO you have some excellent points there. It was a sad day when our shitheads in goverment killed the mighty proud AB :salute. Scotty every trade will have its slugs. Just don't be one of them. Keep fit, and in shape and you will do fine. Email me any ?. VVV....


----------



## canadianblue (28 Jun 2005)

I'm now going SigOp, and I'm wondering what being Signals Operator is like, and if a person will have trouble in the course if they don't really have much experience working with computers and whatnot. I'm up to typing, and maybe plugging some cords in and thats about it. Another question is that I'm interested in doing patrols with the infantry, and being on the front, can I do that as a SigOp. The recruiter steered me more towards that trade as he believed I would enjoy it the most of the ones I now qualified for.

Thanks for the help


----------



## RossF (29 Jun 2005)

Take a look in this thread. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30261.0.html


----------



## scottyeH? (30 Jun 2005)

Do people in the army have a grudge against Sig Ops? I work with 2 x-military guys...one was a combat engineer and one was infantry. They asked me what I'm going for and I told them:

1. Sig Op 
2. Infantry

And they both laughed and shook there head when I said Sig Op, they told me they do dick all and all this other crap, one guy told me I'm better off going infantry cause you play with more toys and really both trades can't really get you a good job in civvie world. 

Oh well, that's there opinion..I'll stick with Sig Op


----------



## P-Free (30 Jun 2005)

Satisfy yourself and tell the rest of the world to get stuffed. Only you will regret your decisions.


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jul 2005)

The way I see it is that their is that kindof ribbing between all trades and combat arms. It seems to be huge in the military, so none of that would really bother me much, plus apparently you get to see some action as a SigOp so I would be happy in it. The more I hear about the trade, the more I like it. If I find that its not for me then I can just as easily re-muster to another in a few years.

Cheers


----------



## P-Free (1 Jul 2005)

Some action? Like at the bar after work and a few pints? Count me in!!  :blotto: ;D


----------



## canadianblue (2 Jul 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of getting close to the front line kindof thing in any war, you know, but the bar thing works for me too. ;D :blotto:


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (2 Jul 2005)

Being in Sigs you get all the field time you want.  I've logged a lot of miles with both infantry and artillery, been shot at, and shelled, and even knocked out of a tree by a tank (black hat sons of bit...).  You are in demand, and can practice trades from right down in the mud, or up in the trees, to playing with some really high tech toys stuck in HQ cushyland with the REMF (sorry, my predjudices are showing again).  As far as overseas deployments go, we go everywhere the combat arms go, and thanks to UN service, we go someplaces that they don't.  As some of our UN partners are less than technichly gifted, they provide the pongos and we provide the sigs ;D.  As an aside, you also have a better idea of the "big picture" of the opperations that you are involved in than similar ranks of the other trades, due to the nature of our business, and that has a thrill of its own.


----------



## canadianblue (3 Jul 2005)

Thats what is more appealing for me about becomming a Signal Operator now is the ability to experience alot more then I would have in the infantry. When I looked at the description, to tell you the truth it didn't capture my interest on the recruitment website, but now that I've heard the opinion's of alot of members of this trade on here I am looking forward to it. Hell, I might be happy in the end that my vision requirments fell short and that I am instead a Sig Op.

Hopefully within the next week the recruiter will call and tell me I'm going in for sure as a Sig Op.


----------



## canadianblue (5 Jul 2005)

I got the call today that I am going in as a Signal Operator and will head to BMQ September 12 to December 9th. 

Just curious, when and were will I be doing my SQ course, and what is Kingston like for training, accomodations, etc.

Anything I should know ahead of time to help me prepare for my training as a signal operator?


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 Jul 2005)

That's a 14 week BMQ, have they instituted that yet?


----------



## scottyeH? (5 Jul 2005)

Congrats, FutureTrooper...I'm sure it will be a blast 

Now, I just gotta do my medical and CFAT on July 21st...and hopefully I can be doing BMQ around October!

Best of Luck.


----------



## canadianblue (6 Jul 2005)

Hopefully I'll see you there, we might be on the same course together at Kingston and SQ.

I guess they have instituted the 14 week BMQ, that was the date I was given by the recruiter, but hopefully I'll get more information when my recruiting officer gives me more information on swearing in, BMQ, etc.


----------



## SigPigs (8 Jul 2005)

That's about the most childish obtuse remarks I have read in  along time. Quite shocking it came from an infanteer. Most of those guys have their stuff together, except you I guess. I also amazed at your psychic ability and can tell so much from my comments and peg my personality through them. I am a tech because I like working on electronic gear and not slogging along on a route march or patrol. IE field BS. If you like it then that's great for you. 
You have to realize MOST peolpe don't pick 031 as their first choice. A lot do here because a lot of reserves hang out here and that's not the same thing at all, doing it part time. Anyone can have fun doing it a couple days a month. That's not a slag to reserves people just the way it is. Reserves aren't full time, and aren't meant to be.  
To quote you...some of the best people I have met are great infanteers then some are pathetic ignorant 23 yrs in MCpls . Gee don't get all revved up..... No it doesn't work there either does it?? 




			
				2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Ref SigPigs, "field BS". I have more often then not met your type, the one who runs to the UMS whenever there is an exercise or does show up without the required kit and has to be RTU'd. You give members of the CF a bad name, and also give LCIS techs a bad name.
> 
> Just a sidebar but possibly one of the worst "soldiers" I ever had the misfortune to teach was a direct entry air force blue wearing, tech Corporal. This person was so pathetic that TWICE he broke into tears after being "corrected" for such soldierly skills as, lying, laziness, and insubordination. People like him and yourself are a burden to any unit that gets stuck with you!
> 
> Before any sigs types get all revved up, not all sigs are like this. Some are in fact good soldiers and are a credit to their trade and some of them are pathetic little whiners like the aforementioned!


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Jul 2005)

Sigpig, first you insult the infantry with comments like field BS. Then you PM me with your childish comments about calling you out. I did notice that you ignored most of the comments from SIGS types that also summed you up! And now you profess that I don't have my sh*t together. Your post was a slag against both SigOps and the combat arms, but when a reply by the infantryman(not the PC infanteer) calls you down, you get all in a huff! Read the PM I sent you, I think it spells it out a little more eloquently! While you're at it maybe a few basic grammer lessons might be in order as well!


----------



## KaptKain (8 Jul 2005)

Hey there scottyeH and Futuretrooper. I am in Kingston atm doing a course. I am training for LCIS. But what I can say from the SigOps I know, and have worked in the field with in my prior trades is they are the "Infantry" of the Communications/Sigs branch. They are pretty much involved in all aspects of the field from setting up the Command Post Comms System, to the Quick Reaction Force for their field bivouac( the section that initially reacts to enemy attacks), as well as lots of off road driving in their Sigs trucks!
All trades have their good and bad points/times...WELCOME TO THE MILITARY!


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (8 Jul 2005)

Bitc#ing is the universal right of all soldiers.  No matter what trade you are in, you know in your heart of hearts, that your trade is the hardest working, the most demanding, and those bleeding (insert name of any other trade you see but have never done) just sit on their butts all day while better men do the real work.  Its all BS.  I was good at my trade and busted my butt.  Most of the people I worked with did the same, but we had our share of slackers and real dimwits too.  If you want to point the finger at any trade, I can show you one or two complete wastes of oxygen, who could be replaced with a figure 11 target with no loss of function at all.  I could also point to the dozens of men and women around them working harder, smarter, and faster than anything you will see outside emergency services in the civvy world.  Soldiers will always bitc#, but most of us are aware that every trade is required, and that only through the hard work of all of us can we achieve anything.


----------



## scottyeH? (8 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. 

The best thing is to suck it up and live for the good things, if there's bad thing just work threw them.


----------



## Aries (14 Jul 2005)

Then there are some of us who are working hard to get into the combat arms, realizing early on in training that CFRC screwed me.

But other than that sig is a nice job.


----------



## canadianblue (14 Jul 2005)

I originally applied for a combat arm and was instead given Signal Operator, I hope that since SigOp wasn't my original choice it won't hurt me down the line.

Say Aries, what do you like about being a Signal Operator so far, especially since your fresh out of training and all, what do you dislike about it???


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 Jul 2005)

Aries...Don't forget that what you do as a Sig-Op at CFJSR is totally different from what Sig-Ops do at a brigade. There is way more to the trade than what you see at the regiment.


----------



## canadianblue (15 Jul 2005)

Does anybody have a picture of a Signal Operator's dress uniform, I've been trying to track a picture down but can't find any?


----------



## CH1 (15 Jul 2005)

AAAAH, the exuberance of youth!

Hey guys, a lot of ppl with a lot of expierence have given good advice.  Listen to it.  If you are put into a trade & find you do not like it after giving it a good shot, re-muster.

The one thing I can say about my couple or 3 days in, was simply it has been a lot of fun.  Over the years, I was lucky to be able to train & cross train in different trades.  It was a required part of my job.  I through neccesity, was exposed to a large cross section compared to the average Grunt.  I have been in the field (first love) & worked in positions right up to HQ Grps to command HQ.  When I look back it was the greatest time I ever had.

Be adventurous, give it your best shot, maintain your self discipline & you will find it will open doors.  It is great to be 031, but any body that spends their life in it, will tell you that it takes a heavy toll on your mind & body.  Eventually your body will show the wear & tear.  If you have other trades, & want to stay serving, you then have options.

All the trades contribute to the overall effort.  The grunt on the line, can't survive without the REMF's.  They supply groceries, Ammo, etc.  Sigs provide a way to talk to the other arms eg Arty, Air force, Navy.
These guys provide cover & Intel, & fire support, drop groceries etc.  The RCEME types fix vehicles, on & on ad nauseum.

The Inter Svc/trades rivalry helps keep morale.  The grunt is the pointy end of the stick, the rest are the shaft of the stick.

So no matter what trade you choose (?), enjoy it, give it your all.  You are part of the bigger picture.

Cheers


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (25 Jul 2005)

It's a good trade, lets you use your brain quite a bit.  Good for deployments too, I'm on tour for the 2nd time in 3 years.  Same place though.  :boring: I like it because you get to do the radio stuff, the computer or satcom stuff, but you also get to do the basic soldier skills.
If you keep up on your soldier skills and remember them youre gonna be fine.  I forgot a lot of mine and had to get re aquainted with them quickly on a course last summer.  So try not to get too wrapped up in the "I'm a Sig, we dont do that" attitude that seems to be floating around the unit quite a bit.  Youre gonna be fine.

Cheers buds,
Andrew


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Jul 2005)

Or come to the Squadron or Brigade (2CMBG) where they push us to never forget our soldier skills.


----------



## 227representin (28 Jul 2005)

A couple of great points have been made here

1.  Every trade has it's slugs - don't be one of them
2.  Inter - trade rivalry is great for morale

You know what, make the best of whatever trade you choose. 

Personally, I like the "spec. pay" comment.   Always seems to surface at one point or another in these forums!


----------

